# Replacement exterior door bottom vinyl weather stripping



## Beowing (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi All, this is my very first post and I hope you can help me. I am looking to find a replacement exterior door bottom vinyl weather stripping for my front door. Unfortunately, I do not know the door manufacturer, as it is not identified on the door anywhere. I have included some pictures of the bottom of my door and the molding type, etc. If anyone can either help me find the door manufacturer or a website that sells this particular molding, I will be forever grateful. I have searched the web for hours and hours and can't find it. 

The only thing I know for sure is that it is NOT a Taylor door or molding. The Taylor door molding is very similar to this one, but trust me it will not fit. I have purchased several of them and tried every modification I can think of to get them on, but its useless. The gap on the weather strip that slides onto the door metal rail is too narrow on the Taylor door sweep and it gets stuck after about two inches. 

Many thanks in advance. Beowing


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

They sell a bunch of different options at Home Depot and Lowes (in the weatherstripping aisle) and you can usually make one fit your application.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Most likly it gets stuck because the door is not plumb.
Set a square on the hindge side of the door.


----------



## Beowing (Jul 4, 2012)

*Replacement Door bottom weather stripping*

Hi Joecaptian, No, the door os perfectly square and not out of plumb. The problem is simply that the Taylor gasket is not the right size for this door. I have been recently told that this door and weather stripping is from a Stanley Prodigy door which is no longer made and the door bottom are no longer available. No my search will focus on thsi Prodigy door! Thanks for writing. Beowing.


----------

